# air fliltration system timer source



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of a relatively inexpensive timer for a DIY air filtration system using a HVAC blower. I am looking for a 0-60 min timer preferrably the old style turn knob.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-59717-Decora-60-Minute-Mechanical/dp/B001XCWLX8/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328042928&sr=1-7

Problem solved.

FWIW, my filter came with a timer, I rarely use it...


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*filter timer*

Thanks for the link. That is what I was looking for.


----------

